# Countertop baguette roller



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Hello! I need recommendations for a dough roller; one that not only sheets it but spits it out with the rolled up head start. We only do baguettes so I’m hoping there is a less expensive smaller countertop option. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Don't know of any counter top ones, but this Kombi 3000 does what you want and it's not that big; if you have some floor space to spare.

http://www.hahn-backen.at/texte/mas...beitung/rondodoge/brotmaschinen/kombi3000.htm


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

harpua said:


> Hello! I need recommendations for a dough roller; one that not only sheets it but spits it out with the rolled up head start. We only do baguettes so I'm hoping there is a less expensive smaller countertop option. Thanks in advance.


At the risk of sounding condescending, why not hand shape? I prefer to shape that way versus a machine that, in my experience , completely degasses the dough.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

dueh said:


> At the risk of sounding condescending, why not hand shape? I prefer to shape that way versus a machine that, in my experience , completely degasses the dough.


We currently hand shape the baguettes. I'd like a little more consistency with holes and I want all of my staff to be able to make the same product. It would also cut down on production time.


----------



## mosesbrodin99 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello! I need recommendations for a dough roller; one that not only sheets it but spits it out with the rolled up head start. We only do baguettes so I’m hoping there is a less expensive smaller countertop option. Thanks in advan


----------

